# Mariann Tide Ex Lady Boat in West Africa



## j basing

A photo of the ex lady mariann,who became the Mariann Tide when the company was taken over by Tidewater Marine. Here she is off the Ivory Coast and is working with the Wadeco 5 drill ship in the early seventies. Anyone know of a good off shore site with these old boats of tidewater and zapata


----------



## DCMARINE

j basing said:


> A photo of the ex lady mariann,who became the Mariann Tide when the company was taken over by Tidewater Marine. Here she is off the Ivory Coast and is working with the Wadeco 5 drill ship in the early seventies. Anyone know of a good off shore site with these old boats of tidewater and zapata


Have a look at:
www.images-of-ships.me.uk (for photos of vessels) and
www.miramarshipindex.org.nz (for the history of ships).
Donald Campbell


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Quite a bit on Tidewater and Lady boats on following site:
Jan

http://www.oceaniashippingforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=144

http://www.oceaniashippingforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=143


----------



## tugboy

Mr. Basing , do you have more photo's from these supply vessels ? , I have plenty Tidewater & IOS photo's .

Regards Harry .


----------

